# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  "Мистер Баллмер, вы не распишитесь на моем маке?"

## aintrust

Стива Баллмера, генерального директора корпорации Microsoft, попросил расписаться на своем макбуке студент одного из университетов штата Теннесси и ... Баллмер поставил свою подпись!

Да-да, всё верно - он не вышвырнул его в окно! =)

А дело было примерно так:
- Мистер Баллмер?
- Да?
- Вы не распишитесь на моем лаптопе? (держит в руках макбук)
  (смех среди окружающих - все знают отношение Баллмера к Apple)
- На нем установлена Windows, правда!
- О да... (пишет "Нужен новый? Стив Баллмер")
- На, держи!

А теперь видео: Mr. Ballmer, would you sign my mac?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

